# Bath Time



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly after her bath this evening... Snug as a wee bug


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw what a fab shot! Love her choc nose 
So did she let you dry her off...or did she doodle dash?!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Aw what a fab shot! Love her choc nose
> So did she let you dry her off...or did she doodle dash?!


Her nose is actually Black but it totally looks brown there  

No... No doodle dashing here!!! She is sat on my knee for the hairdryer and is not released til job done otherwise shed be wet for hours ...It Takes ages even with the dryer. She is very good though and normally just curls up on my lap and falls asleep 

xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

You are so lucky! Binks runs for the hills at the sight of a brush!
Molly is adorable


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Binks runs for the hills at the sight of a brush!


You always make me laugh with your expressions!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> You always make me laugh with your expressions!!!


 I love a turn of phrase me!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the look! It is a really lovely picture.
I haven't even attempted a hairdryer on Kiki....
Brushing is easiest either when she is eating or sleeping!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another lovely pic of Molly. Both mine do the doodle dash. I think Molly has the same coat type as Betty - it takes FOREVER to dry. I have a dog blaster - don't know how I would manage without it!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Another lovely pic of Molly. Both mine do the doodle dash. I think Molly has the same coat type as Betty - it takes FOREVER to dry. I have a dog blaster - don't know how I would manage without it!


Yes... ANOTHER pic of Molly  

No more now til her in her Santa's outfit   

Maybe Santa will bring me a blaster!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love this photo ... oh I do love a clean, sweet smelling cockapoo ... not that it last long with my girls .. the next walk and we are soggy and smelly again (but Happy) xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes... ANOTHER pic of Molly
> 
> No more now til her in her Santa's outfit
> 
> ...


I can NEVER see enough pics of Molly...I think you know I have a soft spot for her

Shame were are at other ends of the country - I would have loved our blondies to meet


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Duckdog you never fail to make me chuckle either! Molly has the cutest poo nose, I thinks she is just adorable, she's such a girlie girl! 
I love bath times, we do it on a Sunday evening then snuggle up in front of the fire while i dry him the hair dryer. I tried him to see if he would do a doodle dash but he just has a little shake then comes back for cuddles and sits on my knee till he's done  He's such a good boy, he does like to have a cheeky chew at the brush though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

So sweet. We need to arrange a doggy date once we've moved!

Ive got a pet blaster too. Its ace, I love using it. The only thing is, Alvy is absolutely terrified of it. He shakes like a leaf. I feel guilty but I keep telling myself he'll get used to it and its better than him sitting around wet for hours. He's even scared of it when it isnt on. He wont walk past it and will growl and bark at it from afar


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

njm said:


> So sweet. We need to arrange a doggy date once we've moved!
> 
> Ive got a pet blaster too. Its ace, I love using it. The only thing is, Alvy is absolutely terrified of it. He shakes like a leaf. I feel guilty but I keep telling myself he'll get used to it and its better than him sitting around wet for hours. He's even scared of it when it isnt on. He wont walk past it and will growl and bark at it from afar


How funny, my two don't flinch...and when one is on the grooming table getting blasted the other one is sitting there as if to say hurry up its my turn!!
The only thing to be careful of is not to blast directly in to their face or ears...they don't like it!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> How funny, my two don't flinch...and when one is on the grooming table getting blasted the other one is sitting there as if to say hurry up its my turn!!
> The only thing to be careful of is not to blast directly in to their face or ears...they don't like it!


That is funny. Here's hoping Alvy will grow to like it, like your two. He seems to get a bit less scared every time we use it although he still has a look of terror on his little face that makes me feel really mean. I love watching the wet coat get dry and puffy. I maybe missed my calling in life. Apart from anything it was expensive so Im not going to give up on it. I imagine its going to be invaluable during the wet winter months.

Ive only ever done the back of his head ever so slightly, definitely wont go near the face.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy's doodle dash is usually into my bedroom where he squirms his way all over the bedclothes and buries his head into the pillows. That is why the bed changing and the bathing take place on the same day


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

What's a blaster??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> What's a blaster??


Mines actually a blaster / dryer....this is the one I have...

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1743/groom-force-mistral-dryer


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I can NEVER see enough pics of Molly...I think you know I have a soft spot for her
> 
> Shame were are at other ends of the country - I would have loved our blondies to meet


Och i know... I would LOVE them to meet 

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> So sweet. We need to arrange a doggy date once we've moved!
> 
> Ive got a pet blaster too. Its ace, I love using it. The only thing is, Alvy is absolutely terrified of it. He shakes like a leaf. I feel guilty but I keep telling myself he'll get used to it and its better than him sitting around wet for hours. He's even scared of it when it isnt on. He wont walk past it and will growl and bark at it from afar


Yes Nicola.. Def need a play date 
Good luck with the move and just let me know when you're all sorted. 

How was Alvy with the dryer at the groomers? X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thought I would allow Max into the bathroom with me this morning. I really didn't expect him to climb in with me! Pampered pooch showered with Neals Yard Remedies Organics. He tolerated the hair dryer beautifully. Brushed him with a human hairbrush from Asda. 'ouch less' is the brand I think.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless little max 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley doesn't go upstairs in our house but it would be the only way to give him a real bath/shower, its been buckets in the garden so far! as its getting colder I like the idea of getting him in the bath but would need to persuade hubby - is there anyone else who just has them upstairs for baths but keeps them downstairs all other times?


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yes Nicola.. Def need a play date
> Good luck with the move and just let me know when you're all sorted.
> 
> How was Alvy with the dryer at the groomers? X


We move on the 22nd so not long!

I forgot to ask if she used the blaster. She had the same one as me I noticed. She says she had some other kind of dryer as well that sometimes sends the dogs to sleep so she might have used that. Whatever, she used he was really chilled out when I went to pick him up.

Im having a bath related dilemma with the little monster right now actually. He rolled in something before I could stop him in my friends garden tonight, I think its maybe fox poo cause he's smelling rather pungent . Thing is, he just had that advocate spot on wormer thing at the vets yesterday and he's not supposed to get a bath for 4 days. He stinks though. So to bathe or not to bathe... Oh the joys! X


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Mines actually a blaster / dryer....this is the one I have...
> 
> http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1743/groom-force-mistral-dryer


Yours is a bit fancier than mines. Mines is this one

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/aeolus-cyclone-td901t-hot-air-dog-blasterstyler-777-p-2433.html

It does the job well enough but it is very noisy, I think thats why Alvy is so scared of it. Is the mistral one quite quiet? I would consider upgrading if I thought Alvy would be less frightened of it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Nicola... Just laughing here when I looked at your blaster... The first and only 

Word I could see was ...

CYCLONE ...   :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ps I'd have to succumbe and go for the bath 

xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Nicola... Just laughing here when I looked at your blaster... The first and only
> 
> Word I could see was ...
> 
> ...


Haha I hadnt put two and two together. Poor Alvy he's probably scarred for life. Its totally lives up to its name!! Might have to source a quieter one. It would be interesting to know if other brands are less noisy.

I think he's s going in the bath. I'll call the vets tomorrow and ask if I'll need to redo the wormer X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> Haha I hadnt put two and two together. Poor Alvy he's probably scarred for life. Its totally lives up to its name!! Might have to source a quieter one. It would be interesting to know if other brands are less noisy.
> 
> I think he's s going in the bath. I'll call the vets tomorrow and ask if I'll need to redo the wormer X


Yes I'm seriously thinking of investing in one... Molly takes an age to dry

Happy bathing... 

xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Its def one of the best doggy things Ive bought so far so I would recommend it! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> Its def one of the best doggy things Ive bought so far so I would recommend it! X


Yes I'm in no doubt that I'd LOVE it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

njm said:


> Yours is a bit fancier than mines. Mines is this one
> 
> http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/aeolus-cyclone-td901t-hot-air-dog-blasterstyler-777-p-2433.html
> 
> It does the job well enough but it is very noisy, I think thats why Alvy is so scared of it. Is the mistral one quite quiet? I would consider upgrading if I thought Alvy would be less frightened of it.


Mine has a knob which controls the amount of 'blow' and also two heat settings..at the lowest setting its fairy quiet and gentle.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes I'm in no doubt that I'd LOVE it


I wouldn't be without mine and even planning on taking it away with me to the lake district next month....you will have your dog a long time...go on treat yourself!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I wouldn't be without mine and even planning on taking it away with me to the lake district next month....you will have your dog a long time...go on treat yourself!!


Yes... I think you're right ... I REALLY do need one 

Are they cumbersome? I don't as yet have a grooming table etc so just wondering how I'd position everything..how far away from the dog should they be?? 

Colin, I imagine you having your own wee 'Aladdin's Cave' full of the best in doggy products... You name it.. Colin's got it!!!  

Oh how I'd love a rummage...

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes... I think you're right ... I REALLY do need one
> 
> Are they cumbersome? I don't as yet have a grooming table etc so just wondering how I'd position everything..how far away from the dog should they be??
> 
> ...



I have to be honest, there is not a lot of things that I haven't got!! Silly but I actually love spending money on doggy things!!

My garage is more like a grooming parlour....the dryer does take up a bit of space but well worth it because of Betty's non dry fur!! 

Ted's coat is totally different and soooo easy to comb and dry but not as soft and cuddly as Betty...so you cant have it all.

As for drying you just do the same as you would for you own hair...but don't direct the blast directly in their face. You can remove the flexi tube on the one I've got and position the pole so you can have two free hands for grooming which is important as before clipping as you should try to dry the coat as straight as possible.....sorry waffling now!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have to be honest, there is not a lot of things that I haven't got!! Silly but I actually love spending money on doggy things!!
> 
> My garage is more like a grooming parlour....the dryer does take up a bit of space but well worth it because of Betty's non dry fur!!
> 
> ...


Not silly AT ALL... My Idea of heaven  
It's your money to spend as you please... No one deserves it more I'm sure .

Ok, I stupidly thought you just sat it in its stand and let it blast away...so you can actually just use it as a normal hand held dryer then and put it in the stand when you need both hands? 

Yes Teds coat sounds much lower maintenance ... Just as well or you'd be there all day 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Not silly AT ALL... My Idea of heaven
> It's your money to spend as you please... No one deserves it more I'm sure .
> 
> Ok, I stupidly thought you just sat it in its stand and let it blast away...so you can actually just use it as a normal hand held dryer then and put it in the stand when you need both hands?
> ...


I'm rubbish at explaining things....it always sits on the stand.If I am just drying her I use the flexi hose attachment - i have this in one hand and ruffle her fur with the other and just go all over her with it which is really easy. If you are trying to brush and hold the dog at the same time you can take the flexi hose off ( which if you aren't holding wriggles like a snake) and just direct the tube that the flexi fits in to......still rubbish but hope you get the gist!!! One of these days I will try to post a video!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I'm rubbish at explaining things....it always sits on the stand.If I am just drying her I use the flexi hose attachment - i have this in one hand and ruffle her fur with the other and just go all over her with it which is really easy. If you are trying to brush and hold the dog at the same time you can take the flexi hose off ( which if you aren't holding wriggles like a snake) and just direct the tube that the flexi fits in to......still rubbish but hope you get the gist!!! One of these days I will try to post a video!!


Aaah I see!!! Sorry I'm a little slow in the uptake!! 

That still sounds like you have a fair amount of control with it though. 

Just need to decide now whether to go for it or not ...:question: :question: :question:

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aaah I see!!! Sorry I'm a little slow in the uptake!!
> 
> That still sounds like you have a fair amount of control with it though.
> 
> ...


It's quite any outlay.....but when you spread it over the dogs life.....

I have never regretted getting mine....but don't let me sway you


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> It's quite any outlay.....but when you spread it over the dogs life.....
> 
> I have never regretted getting mine....but don't let me sway you


I don't need much swaying  

No I totally agree.. And it's good to know that it comes highly recommended ... No pressure  

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My turn to ask a silly question now, apart from the stand, is this any different to a normal hairdryer? Sorry, complete grooming novice but owner of a perpetually wet pup!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> My turn to ask a silly question now, apart from the stand, is this any different to a normal hairdryer? Sorry, complete grooming novice but owner of a perpetually wet pup!


At full blast it is MUCH MUCH more powerful than a normal hairdryer....think sticking your head out of a car window going at speed - it will give you an idea!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep Alvy's always wet too, in fact some of our relatives call him wet dog. The blaster is much much more powerful than a hairdryer so a lot quicker.. Its such a useful thing to own especially, if your cockapoo has a longer coat. It literally just blasts the water out.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> My turn to ask a silly question now, apart from the stand, is this any different to a normal hairdryer? Sorry, complete grooming novice but owner of a perpetually wet pup!


I would definitely hope so given the price of them!!!


----------

